# NamelessTraveler's Fish Log



## NamelessTraveler (Jul 18, 2016)

*Current Specs for My Betta*
Betta Name: Miso
Colors: Red/Blue
Tank Size: 3g
Heater & Filter










*Monday - Tuesday, July 18th - 19th, 2016*

I figure this would be the best way for me to keep track of Miso (My blue/red male veiltail), his behavior, and questions and information that I find for him.

So! Me and my boyfriend have gotten a betta fish from Petsmart and introduced him to his 3g home on the 15th.

Today is the second time that I fed him, and the first time that I used a mirror to let him flare for a little bit. After the fact, I read that some people advise against it because it may stress them out. But I've also seen some people say its alright in moderation so they stretch out their fins and raises their stamina, so I'll only do it on feeding days for five minutes, unless someone here can say for certain that it does more harm than good... I feel like at least for the first month or so he'll need to build strength after being in that cup for so long.

Another thing is that I set my hairbrush next to the tank, and he seemed really interested in it! I always touch the tank when I come close, and its about the same color, so maybe that's why he was interested in it. He also reacted to my amethyst necklace, and as I moved it around, he followed it.

I'm thinking of moving him to a larger tank already- a 10g that my family isn't using, but the thing is that I'm not sure whether the (And honestly, I need the space inside the thing because I share a room with a sibling, and we're slightly strapped for space as is... We'll see... :3

*To-Buy List*

Mini Ping Pong Balls
More Black Gravel*
More Plant Decoration*
10g Tank Hood*
10g Water Heater


*Questions*

How often should I feed him? I feed him once every other day.
Should I try to transfer him to a new home (10g tank) already? 
Is it suitable to feed him nothing but dried bloodworms and the like rather than pellets?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Questions
How often should I feed him? I feed him once every other day.
Should I try to transfer him to a new home (10g tank) already?
Is it suitable to feed him nothing but dried bloodworms and the like rather than pellets?


^

Feed him 2x/day, 3-6 pellets depending on the size.
Transfer him whenever you feel ready & the tank is cycled.
Dried bloodworms is known to cause SBD -- Frozen Bloodworms are more "healthy" for him. <3


----------

